# Manual Jackplate Options



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't attest to the Vance, but I've had a Hydro-Dynamics manually adjustable 4" setback plate for about 15 years. It uses a combination of alum/stainless/brass for hardware and the combo has been very resistant to corrosion and binding. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

X 2. My manual TSG plate also uses all three metals.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I really like the Bobs Mini Jack...adjustable 4-6" of set back and up to 5" of lift.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I THINK I might order the Vance 3" set back manual jack plate with-in the next couple of weeks. Seems like it is the way to go for my needs. Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

How much are they?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> How much are they?


173 for the unit and an extra 30 if you want the mounting plates for the inside of the transome.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

be careful..

ive used a vance manual on a 15 inch transom...it wasnt pretty..well, the 2 lil rooter tails were kinda cute..

that jack will hang down almost to the bottom of a short shaft transom..


----------

